# Need Fiberglassed Tweeter Mounts Made



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi I am looking for someone that is into Custom Fiberglass Design and Build I have a photo of EXACTLY what I want done. I have a 2004 Mustang and want to mount my tweets in the little pillars mounts on the windows here is a photo of what I need.









I would send in the originals to have them modded.

PM me if you would be interested in doing a small job like this.

Thank You


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Go see Jon Kowanetz at Handcrafted Car Audio in Mesa. He custom glassed tweets into my sail panels and they came out great. He's the best I've dealt with.


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Bump Anyone


----------



## Lancejoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like you have a suggestion.


----------



## bgx88 (Nov 4, 2010)

Same idea here and with the same pic said I was going to do it 2 years ago but waiting till I rework my front stage and do it all at once


----------

